

A blog post about a blog post, or, getting hosed by HN, Scoble, and TechMeme - antongm
http://adgrok.com/a-blog-post-about-a-blog-post

======
leviathant
I don't care how few readers your blog may be getting right now -- if your CMS
can cache content, turn that option on now.

The dinky homespun CMS that I run my NIN & Tool sites with essentially runs
off static cache files, and has taken it's share of suddenly intense links
from Slashdot, Digg, Reddit and the like without so much as a flinch.

------
apu
Kind of disappointing that trolling works so well.

------
bl4k
Sounds like 3 people (ie. your entire company) were distracted for an entire
24 hours over 30k hits to a blog. And then you lost another 24 hours writing
the followup post..

You gotta knock these blog posts out when you have time and just keep
grinding, you can't sit around in awe of your awesome blogging

(ps. 30k from those traffic sources is nothing. Only 50-100 of those people
would have even bothered to look up to see who was responsible for what they
are reading. Most people click, scan, close).

~~~
antongm
The co-founders banished me into a media quarantine to deal with it.

I assure you, the entire company was (mostly) not sucked into this.

And people did more than bother to look us up. Probably about the number you
cited chatted us up via olark, clicks to the 'about' page aside.

------
terra_t
Yeah, but this battle between NY and SF is getting tiring for those of who
live in the other 48 states, or, for that matter, the other 3026 counties.

[ok, there's another 200 or so countries, but I think some businesspeople need
to realize Binghamton is closer than Bangalore... it's not further away than
the moon, which seems to be common wisdom]

------
pclark
How many converted to use your service (whatever that is - there is no mention
on your blog)

------
maukdaddy
_The sound of three sphincters tightening fills our tiny office._

Totally redeemed your trollish blog post with that line!

